# New ATV Plow suggestions for an Older ATV



## killjoy (Oct 18, 2014)

2000 Polaris Sportsman 500
The quad has never been setup with a plow before. It also does not have a winch.
I'm finding it somewhat difficult to find the mount info for this 14 y.o. quad. Info is out there, but hard to find (e.g. CC shows nothing).
I'm also finding that most of the newer features, like front mounts, aren't an option for this ATV.
The ATV/plow will be clearing 3-5 residential driveways and sidewalks (56-58" wide) in MI.
Since the ATV is used for trail riding during the summer, I would much prefer a quick mount system... and one that doesn't need the ATV mount taken off for summer riding due to clearance issues.

Given the relatively light use, should I be looking at a poly or steel blade?
I'm thinking 50-54", not 60".
Does any brand of ATV mount for this model provide the minimal impact for clearance such that I would have to take it off during the summer?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

What is your avg Snow fall you'll be having to deal with?

I would say Moose and a 60" blade.

the Midmount "belley" will due you fine and you can leave it on all year round it wont affect trail riding at all.

url to Moose http://www.mooseutilities.com

the 60" blade at full angle is only 54" wide which will fit down the sidewalks.

I'd get a winch but if your don't have the $$ the manual lift will suffice.


----------

